# Some rehandles



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

First time uploading from image shack hope it works


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

It was a western to wa 240 with black maple burl with box elder I screwed up and put the face of the wood on the top and bottom part not the sides lesson lerned


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

This was red mallee burl with the same black maple burl as the last for ferrule and butt cap with nickel silver for spacers this was on my massamoto


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 1, 2016)

Still looks nice!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice job. That Massamoto is stunning.


----------



## jessf (Mar 1, 2016)

Sweet handles. When you say you put the face of the wood on the top and bottom, you're referring to the grain running parallel to the blade height or perpendicular or something else?


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes the grain as I was clamping it up I realized it and I'm using 5min epoxy and I wasn't about to roll the dice on that


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

This was my first western handle I realized that even though I was using a drill press I needed to work on my drilling after my holes for the shafts of the corbys they were all square but when I drilled the larger hole for the sholders they were all just a little off so I had to fIle the smaller holes to kind of give it some play so the corbys could fit together and it was still tight I was worried I was going to crack the wood. Also I was wanting to shape it with kind of 45° semi sharp sides but that didn't work out all well and everything just got rounded out 

Anyways its green maple on a suisin high carbon western 240


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 1, 2016)

I like the rounded sides


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 2, 2016)

Maidu burl with green maple on a western to wa conversion of a 270 suisin slicer






7


----------



## Butters (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful handles. Get a step drill for the Corby bolts, makes life easier.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Mar 16, 2016)

Very impressive! Have you been doing woodworking in general for long? Are handles a new thing or have you been doing them long? I like how you use color with your heavy burl. It makes my eyes dance back and fourth. I am in awe!


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice work!


----------

